# [SOLVED] Wireless Network Adapter missing



## Mart4344

PC experienced a 2sec power outage today and now the Wireless Network Adapter is missing from device manager. I've tried rebooting several times but no success.

All other devices I have in the house can all connect to the router with no problems.

Anybody help?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*








and welcome to the Forum

Open Device Manager and see if it is in the Network Group


----------



## Mart4344

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

Checked there already and it isn't listed anymore


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

What is the Brand and Model of the pc? . . of the wireless card?


----------



## Mart4344

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

It is a Medion MS-7318

I think the wireless card is a Ralink.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

Notebook or desktop?


----------



## Mart4344

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

desktop


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

Shut down the pc, disconnect from ower and take the card out and restart . . then shut down and reinstall the card . . see if windows picks up the card and loads the drivers . . if not, the card has failed and will have to be replaced


----------



## Mart4344

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

windows now picks up the wireless network card but doesn't load the drivers. Tried to reload drivers from initial installation disc for PC - no joy. Downloaded up to date drivers from net - no joy.

When it tries update the driver it comes up with the message:

"Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it"


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

Try downloading the newest drivers for the card . . you can look at it to find theBrand and Model, go to the manufacturers support site and download the drivers


----------



## Mart4344

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

Thanks for your help. After downloading several drivers I managed to get it working.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless Network Adapter missing*

Great! !


----------

